

Google is your butler - the tension between utility and privacy - mbrubeck
http://tieguy.org/blog/2009/12/15/google-is-your-butler-the-tension-between-utility-and-privacy/

======
pmichaud
I don't think it's really for google to make the kind of compromise the author
is talking about, or wrestle with it.

The reason is that google represents one side of the tension, and we the users
represent the other. When people (like the author) move from google in
sufficient numbers, Google will /have/ to notice, because while more
information is better for them, there's a break even point between "more
information" and "fewer users."

That's a point they'll discover through the tension between their company goal
and the users' willingness to expose themselves, not by "thinking hard" about
it.

